# Wenzel Pressure Lantern



## 7thswan

Mom got me one for Christmas. Does anyone here have one. Do you Like it? Have any problems? The directions are pretty long.


----------



## fratermus

The wenzel appears to be a petromax-style lantern. That style is well-regarded for use with kerosene. Some vendors claim multifuel capabilities, but the folks that know pressure lanterns best advise against using volatile fuels in them.

Run kero in it and you will likely enjoy it a great deal. You can see this style of lantern in action on youtube.


----------



## 7thswan

Thank You, I would have Never thought to look on Youtube.


----------



## WayneR

Get some repair/replacement parts for it now.


----------



## TacticalTrout

Yes I know that this thread is a year old but thought that I'd give it a nudge. 7thswan...how are you liking this lamp? I have an opportunity to buy a "like new" nickel plated with original wood box but wondering if $55 is a fair price. Seems they can be had new for $50 and shipping, so it's more or less a wash I guess other than taking it off someones hands locally. Thoughts?


----------



## 7thswan

I'm sorry I can't help you. Dh hasen't got it filled or anything,it just looks pretty hanging in the kitchen.


----------



## TacticalTrout

I went ahead and picked it up...got it last night. The fellow offering it up just seemed like a nice guy and that played part in my decision to get it. Took it home last night after stopping for some kerosene as this is the only appliance that I have at present time. Two lighting methods...one involving denatured alcohol as a preheater, the other involving quite a bit of pumping to keep the preheater tube running. I have some denatured alcohol and the fellow that I bought it from gave me a can as well (stuff isn't cheap), but I used the pumping method to make sure I could get it fired if I didn't have any denatured alcohol. Got it going and wow is it bright! There are some tools and a few replacement parts in the wooden crate that I assume came with the lamp.

A few points...

Wenzel vs Petromax...Wenzel states kerosene only whereas Petromax claims to burn other fuels as well. I have some LP lanterns and some Coleman fuel lanterns, but wanted a kerosene burner as another potential fuel. Wenzel is made in China  It seems that all of the pressurized lanterns have now moved production to China regardless of where they have been made in the past. Some final assembly may be performed in the U.S.

http://britelyt.com claims to have replacement parts and perform service on the Wenzel as well as plenty of other brands.

Being pressurized, it is not quiet. Sounds like a traditional Coleman pressurized lantern. It also smell like you are burning kerosene...because you are. Like most lanterns, there are warnings concerning usage in an enclosed area and warnings concerning carbon monoxide. The bail handle gets hot with or without the shield. Let it rest offset to one side or the other and/or consider gloves when handling.

As I mentioned, this thing is bright. Yes, it has some adjustment, but it is probably best suited for lighting a large area where lots of light is needed. The manual claims _up to_ 7 hours on a litre which is the tank capacity. That is probably dimmed so this thing can probably suck up some kero. Wick type lamps still have their place for a quick light with low fuel consumption where 400 Watts of light is not needed.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## cast iron

d1337 said:


> As I mentioned, this thing is bright. Yes, it has some adjustment, but it is probably best suited for lighting a large area where lots of light is needed.


Thanks for the post, good information on this subject.

The intense localized brightness is something I never liked about the Colman lanterns, even when used outdoors when we were camping. It wasn't until later years that the Coleman starting coming with a diffuser strip around the globe right at mantel level. This made the lanterns much more useful in my opinion. 

I'm also not a big fan of the hissing, it seems to bother me particularly when used indoors. On the other hand sometimes the occasional smoke and dull light put out by the oil lamps is irritating as well. Just depends on the task that they are used for I guess. I would want the blinding light of the pressure lantern if I were repairing something outside, but I'd rather have the oil lamp sitting on the dinning room table to eat dinner by.

I suppose the answer is a combo of oil lamp, pressure lantern, and battery led lanterns as a means for lighting with no power.


----------

